# A Special Angel Poem



## Bunnipowder

A Special Angel 

There's a special Angel in Heaven
thats is a part of me
It is not where I wanted him
but where God wanted him to be.
He was here for just a moment
like a night time shooting star.
And though he is in Heaven
he isn't very far.
He touched the heart of many
like only an Angel can do.
We held him every minute
for the end we all knew.
So I send this special message
to the Heaven up above.
Please take care of my Angel
and send him all my love.​
Another 2 poems I find comfort from are,

I'll Carry You In My Heart
Why God takes the little ones
I swear I'll never know
You had so much life to live
It just wasn't time to go.

For comfort, now, I think of you
With tiny little wings
Up above, in a beautiful place,
Listening to angels sing.
You'll never know the pain I feel
The hurt you left behind
Oh, what I wouldn't give to hold you one more time...

I carried you in my womb,
Then I carried you in my arms
And now, until it no longer beats
I'll carry you in my heart... ​
And


In a baby castle, way beyond the sky
My baby plays with angel toys that money cannot buy,
Who am I to wish him back into this world of strife,
No, play on my little man, you have eternal life.

And as the day draws to an end and I climb into bed,
His little arms embrace me and I gently kiss his head,
For I now have a treasure that I hold above all other,
I have had a baby son and he a loving Mother​


----------



## sam's mum

Beautiful :cry: Thanks so much for sharing them :hug: x


----------



## Alexas Mommy

:cry: thanks for sharing :hug:


----------



## Shazzy

Beautiful thank you.:cry:


----------



## mordino

The poems are beautiful. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## tillymum

:cry:
such beautiful poems


----------



## Drazic<3

Beautiful, thank you :cry:


----------



## haaza123

Beautiful poems. Brought tears to my eyes.
thank you xxx 
:sad2:
:friends:
:hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

Thank you darling. I loved the first one especially.

Kisses angel babies xxx


----------

